# What if everything is perfect?



## ClaireKelly (Feb 17, 2018)

.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Then you don't need any advice. 

Sometimes you don't know what you got until you don't have it anymore.


----------



## Kerry (Jan 9, 2009)

I heard this quote once and it stuck: "What if you woke up tomorrow and all you had were the things you appreciated today?"

Think on that and enjoy your bliss!


----------

